# Daisy F16 With Weighted Handle And 550cord Wrap



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is a simple mod I did last night.

I mixed about 1/2 a box (about 175 rounds) of 1/4" shot with a tube of 5min. epoxy and placed it into the two part plastic handle of the f16. This adds a nice bit of weight to the slingshot, makes it feel like you have something a little more substantial in your hand.

Then, I had some of this awesome crimson colored 550 cord laying about, so I put it to use. I gutted the cord and did a simple, tight wrap. I have done some braiding( or whatever its called) with this stuff in the past, I just get too frustrated with it. I wrapped the handle of my machete last summer in the same fashion, its held up quite well through some pretty heavy use.

I know this isn't anything groundbreaking here, but I like it. Made my $5 SS just a bit better.

Oh yeah..the little ring on the lanyard was something I found rolling around in the bed of my truck about 6 months ago. It traveled with me on the caribiner for my work keys since then. I figured it was a nice touch, didn't know why I kept it until now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The epoxy-lead-shot combo is a good idea for adding handle weight. Your wrap certainly improved the look of basic slingshot.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks sharp!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cool idea, would have ben sweet to see photos of the operation


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys. Yeah I wish i would have got some pics of the process, it was pretty interesting mixing 1/4" shot and epoxy in a cup and spooning it into the handle. I did this at work though







while on the graveyard shift, and did not think to bring a camera. This was a lot of fun. Considering one of these can be purchased for about $5-$9 depending where you go, I may have to mod another. I'm thinking possibly a wooden handle to get rid of those finger indents, and maybe flatbands? sounds fun.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

If you do change the handle, turn the forks around if you use flats. Tex showed us this with the Trumark S9, he even used to sell them that way with his handle. I have an S9 and can testify it works great, increases the usable band a bit, and no chance of slamming the bands into the protrusion.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tips Mr. Joel. I will be sure to search these methods when the time comes (hopefully soon).


----------

